# Kung fu school - China



## bully (Mar 18, 2011)

Some of you may know that I am travelling around Asia and SE Asia for 10-12 Months and part of it is in China at a KF school for a month. Now at the end of the first week. I am doing Wing Chun and am here to immerse myself in it.
Very hard work for an old unfit guy like me
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Day goes like this:

05:45 wake up and do an hour of Tai Chi and Chi Gong (I practice my forms here instead)
07:10 Brekkie
08:30-10:00 Morning Training (Run, warm up, techniques etc etc) then 30 min break.
10:30-11-30 More of above with form practice and pad work.
12:00 lunch and a nap for me
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



14:30-16:00 Afternoon training (Run, warm up, Footwork drills etc)
16:20-17:00 Tai Chi (Optional)
17:30 Tea

This is usually it for me but you can do a bit more Tai chi etc, I sometimes practice my form after tea. They want you a kip for 9:30pm at the latest.

We live on site in dorms and there are loads of students here, some of them incredible martial artists. The masters are pretty awesome, mine I like to call the smiling assasin as he just smiles all the time before torturing us with some horrible exercise.

On one afternoon we do power stretching and power training, which is horrible cardio stuff to make you puke...bunny hops etc up and down the hall. Then we drop into stretches and the master leaves us in them and comes around kicking our feet out to make us go lower etc. He smiles all through this. There are often grunts and howls of pain from most people.

Every Friday afternoon is mountain hell, just near the school are hills and one of them has a temple up the top. There is a steep path and then 300 odd steps to the top. You then spend the afternoon running/walking (I walked) up and down. You are expected to do it 6 times after being here a while, I managed 5 yesterday. Some younger lads just fly up and down and even bunny hop all the steps on the way up to make it harder on some trips. It is freezing here too, about 1-2 degrees in the day so plenty of layers on.

Even after 1 week I have learnt a totally new series of moves and my footwork etc has improved 100%. I am also about half a stone lighter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I would recommend anyone to come and try this even if you dont do any chop suey, there are people here who have never done any in their life and are having a right laugh!!

Weekends are our own but we still are expected to practice and do light training. We have to ask permission to go out too, the master must agree to it. Also we have to clean the training rooms and general areas, mop them out etc and keep our rooms tidy for inspection on Mondays lol.

3 weeks to go if I dont get injured. My Mrs is here with me and she hasn't got much experience in MA but is finding it fun in its own torturous way!! We both ache constantly and we have been told that won't go away until we leave.

Being right on the east coast of China near to Korea we are keeping a very close eye on Japan. Supposed to be going there next but doubt that will happen. Those poor people involved and dead/missing. Very grim watching the news.

I will go into the WC side in a bit more depth later, gotta go into town to get supplies, off to ask permission ;-)


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, what a report, sounds amazing! Here I was feeling all high and mighty with my 2 seminars coming up 
I can't wait to hear more about the WC side of things, cheers!


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 18, 2011)

They haven't shaved your heads have they , sounds like your at the Shaolin Temple. 

Make sure you keep a lot of detailed notes , its easy to forget stuff when your getting overwhelmed with information like that.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 19, 2011)

sound advice mook!


----------



## bully (Mar 20, 2011)

Good advice MJM, my Mrs is a qualied PT so makes copious notes and nags me about making sure I do....and I am glad she does (for a change). Not shaved my head but it is primarily a Shoalin Academy. May get a mohawk instead:ultracool

OK Long post alert...get a cuppa...

I will try and explain a bit more about the specific things I am doing WC wise. For the record it is mainland WC and not Ip Man WC. We are assigned a master who is responsible for each of us and obviously mine is the WC master. He also does other stuff too and our class is actually WC, Ba-ji and Sanda. He has let me do only WC as I am here for a month and want to learn as much as possible about it.
So first thing I have learnt and it has taken me from Monday afternoon to Friday to learn it, is a beginners form. This is a selection of moves including footwork, they are all things I know (So you guys defo will!!) and just one way of moving that I didnt. A video of of it would be better but no way would I post anything of me shuffling about badly on here!! We cant access Youtube in China anyway!!
It opens with the usual crossing hands then you go straight into the turning from Chum Kui but 4 times then ending back in the centre, after that it is 45 degree half circle steps, with and without guard and backwards, then lots of hand movements...mostly simple stuff and some low kicks ending with arrow walk punching on both sides.
I must say that it is a more interesting way of putting things together and practising than going up and down the kwoon just arrow walking etc and something I will show to my mates back home to see what they think about it being included in any teaching they do.
My one critisism about it is that as a class we practice it every day together, seniors and novices but they do it waaaaay too fast for my liking and even I can see the footwork etc isnt as good as it should be. But hey who the hell am I to tell them anything. I do it more slowly.
The master doesnt say much to me really, we speak through a translator who is present in all classes. At the moment I don't need hm to say much, he shows me through the form and I copy, he checks and puts me right and so on. When he showed me the arrow walk punching I asked him about power, he said you need to work on your speed and to relax (doesn't everyone lol). He also said I will learn another form this week and that will help.
There are 4 empty hand forms in this style and I have watched the other guys do SLT but it far more complicated including Bui strikes in it. Another UK guy here thinks this may be one of the original WC styles which Ip man deconstructed?? who knows??

So I hope he will teach me what I think will be the first form tomorrow, but I will report back later in the week when I understand more. Basically I am the new guy who keeps his eyes and ears open and his mouth shut unless I really need to ask a question. He has not spoken about any basic theory, angles, stick, centreline, elbow energy etc but he does know I have done WC before.

I have watched the others doing what looked like loc sau but they were static in the turning stance (not facing each other) and the strike looked a bit different. Also they do Chi Sau but it looks technique orientated rather then spending hours per week doing it. They seem to roll for 30 seconds then attack then break off and repeat. May just be learning so I am not 100%. Not sure if I will ever find out tbh in the month I am here, not enough time.

The master train in the evenings behind loacked doors and closed curtains, I kid you not. I feel it is a mixture of not wanting an audience of staring westerners and not wanting to give away any secrets:jediduel:


----------



## bully (Mar 20, 2011)

To seperate the stuff above, here is a WC based (mostly) circuit that the guys do here, I wasn't allowed as I had to practice my form

This is something which I thought was great, they do it twice per week for about 45 minutes. Something which I can say in the UK and where I am from classes lack. I know we should do stuff in our own time but lots of people can't find the discipline. anyway here is the list of the ones I can remember and I will update if I see more or different ones added. 2.5 minutes each one, no rests (for the fit guys anyhow).

1) Wallbag - Straight punch in stance (as hard or soft as you like)
2) Pole or broom handle - hold in one hand third of way across lateral or straight out
3) Punch bag laying on floor - From standing drop to knee and punch the bag changing knee and leading hand each time.
4) Dumb bell weighted on one side only, hold vertically with weights at top and practice punches slowly concentrating on snap at end for inch power.
5) The old weight on a string wrapped around a stick or bar and wind it up and down.
6) Chopsticks in bundle, twist
7) Drop into training stance, boxing glove between knees and hold pole out in front third of way across laterally in one hand, change hands after a minute.
8) Heavy log - Hold out both arms and balance on top of forearms then turn arms over (the log was bloody heavy, way too heavy for me)
9) Steel ring - like a rattan ring, the guys either chi sau rolled or I think punched somehow (I will need ot look at this one again).
10) Punching with 0.5K tiny weights in each hand.
11) Dummy - need to look at exactly what they were doing on it but I think you guys who are good can just blend and work it for 2.5 minutes. Only us novices will need a specific drill.
12) Rope climb - maybe a bit hard to sort out if you dont have a decent supported ceiling!! Perhaps do some squats or something here.
13) Heavy bag - Strikes, punch, palm...whatever. 
14) Kick bag - Kick it!!!
15) Punches or kicks with resistance band
16) Pole or broom handle again but swing over head hold one end or similar, they may have sone angles too.
17) Wall bag - 45 degree turning punches.

If I see anymore I will add em, if you want me to explain any let me know. Pretty sure you guys do loads of this stuff already thought i would post up what I thought may be useful.


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 21, 2011)

bully said:


> To seperate the stuff above, here is a WC based (mostly) circuit that the guys do here, I wasn't allowed as I had to practice my form
> 
> This is something which I thought was great, they do it twice per week for about 45 minutes. Something which I can say in the UK and where I am from classes lack. I know we should do stuff in our own time but lots of people can't find the discipline. anyway here is the list of the ones I can remember and I will update if I see more or different ones added. 2.5 minutes each one, no rests (for the fit guys anyhow).
> 
> ...



Good stuff , keep em coming mate .


----------



## Domino (Mar 24, 2011)

Sounds really good, thats how I'd live if I didn't have to work


----------



## bully (Mar 28, 2011)

Ok, survived week 2!!
Have found out a little more, the first "form" type thing I learnt is actually called footwork and stances drill.
I am now learning the 1st form called The 12 point style/movement (This was translated from Mandarin after I asked my master) it comes before SLT. Some stuff in here that we would not consider WC but this is WC from the Shaolin temple. So it is natural I think for it to have some shaolin type moves in it.
Master said that if you just wanted to learn to defend yourself you could just practice this form as it has all you need in it, blocks, strikes etc. I thought this was an interesting outlook.
During our WC lessons we practice Chi gong and conditioning. The Chi Gong is cool and for conditioning we hit/tap a tree for 30 minutes with palm/elbow etc and then the others kick the crap out of each other....I am a bit old for all this so am pretty careful what I do and don't do ;-)
Alot of my time is spent practicing my form...but hey this is CMA right!! I would still like to do more drills and aplications. Master says he will show us some but we must work things out for ourselves too. Also we do loads of stretching which hasn't harmed me at all, my back feels A LOT better. With all the circle stepping and arrow walk I am doing my core feels stronger too, so its all good for my back.
My master let us do some dummy work today, using snake (we would call it Bui sau I think) outside and inside across the 2 top arms left to right and then Tan sau's back across and repeat a million times. I would have to video it and put it up if I was any good...which Im not so I wont ;-) It is a nice drill though and fun to practice.

Thought I would put a revelation up too for you guys....

Master has done many arts, Muay thai, Taekwando, Shaolin, Wing Chun, tai Chi etc etc. He has fought alot too  The guys asked him which is best.

He said Muay Thai...but only when you are young as you can't do it when you are old.


----------



## cwk (Mar 29, 2011)

Glad to see you're getting some quality training in mate.


----------



## Haris Lamboo Faisal (Mar 29, 2011)

Wow this is really awesome  ... CMA are Amazing and i really love wing chun ... Man i cant believe you're in china Doing that stuff and im stuck at home doing the same drills over and over again for lack of a good wc trainer where i live ... Learning Ma from a chinese tempele is Frickin sweet though i would really love to do that if i ever get the chane.


Edit: not to double post but If you wanna see something amazing , not that the wc temple isn't amazing infact i think its frickin awesome!!!11one ... i've heard of certain Qi Gong masters who can literally turn anyone they touch into their puppet as long as they maintain contact. Bully since you're there you should definately check that out.


----------



## bully (Mar 29, 2011)

cwk said:


> Glad to see you're getting some quality training in mate.


 

You would love it here, there are some great martial artists that you could "play" with. Reckon you would fit right in to the group I have joined, they do WC, Baji and Sanda...not so much Sanda but a bit. The Baji complements WC I am told. Far to many difficult stances/turns/jumps for me but it looks cool.

So heres how you do it...

Phone in sick for a month at work..get freindly doctor to sign you off ;-)
Tell the Mrs you are popping out for a pint of milk...

Job done*




* - never ever take any advice from me ;-)


----------



## bully (Mar 29, 2011)

Haris Lamboo Faisal said:


> Wow this is really awesome ... CMA are Amazing and i really love wing chun ... Man i cant believe you're in china Doing that stuff and im stuck at home doing the same drills over and over again for lack of a good wc trainer where i live ... Learning Ma from a chinese tempele is Frickin sweet though i would really love to do that if i ever get the chane.
> 
> 
> Edit: not to double post but If you wanna see something amazing , not that the wc temple isn't amazing infact i think its frickin awesome!!!11one ... i've heard of certain Qi Gong masters who can literally turn anyone they touch into their puppet as long as they maintain contact. Bully since you're there you should definately check that out.


 
Lol, going over the same drills is part of CMA, I practice my forms over and over again here for hours. Had to do show and tell yesterday...we show our form and the master tells us how bad we are ;-) 
You can come here and live very cheaply by western standards. Some guys here even earn money from internet stuff to stay longer. Website building etc, great idea as you do get plenty of free time too. If you want to know where I am and prices etc, PM me and I will send you links.
My master is the Qi Gong teacher here and he is awesome, perhaps the most experienced guy here. I wouldnt **** with any of em to be fair!!


----------



## cwk (Mar 30, 2011)

bully said:


> You would love it here, there are some great martial artists that you could "play" with. Reckon you would fit right in to the group I have joined, they do WC, Baji and Sanda...not so much Sanda but a bit. The Baji complements WC I am told. Far to many difficult stances/turns/jumps for me but it looks cool.
> 
> So heres how you do it...
> 
> ...



 Don't know if I told you this or showed you when you were here but I've learned Baji before and I agree,there are some good things in there that could complement your wing chun. I like all the grappling techniques and their way of generating whole body force into strikes and fells. 
The style I learned doesn't have many jumps in it but there are a lot of "slides" full body style and lots of stomping. And yes, it does look very cool.


----------



## bully (Apr 6, 2011)

You probably did tell me CWK but I have a memory like a goldfish!!

Nearly done with the 1st form now and have 1 week left. I graded on basics yesterday and will grade on my form next week before I leave. Not really one for gradings but my Shifu seemed keen and after all the knowledge he has passed to me in the last 4 weeks it is the least I can give back to him.
He has shown me so far:

Step and stances form/drill
12 styles of movement form (They have 4 forms here and this is the 1st before SLT)
3 Dummy drills (He should show me a couple more before I go..thank god for video cameras!!!)
Lots of applications from forms (mostly self explanatory when you do them)
Some drills to use the steel ring (like the rattan ring but heavier)
All the warm up, basics and stretching that we do twice per day.
I asked if he would show me long pole basics and he said yes...so hopefully early next week.


For 4.5 weeks he has done a great job, Shifu has nearly 20 of us in the WC/Baji group and he finds time for all of us. Even us oldies doing pensioners Wing Chun!!
I am just getting to know him a little and I am nearing the end of my time. He has a sense of humour in a warped way and I am warming to him.

Will report again when I am done.


----------



## bully (Apr 15, 2011)

Well that's it, I finished KF school and left Thursday lunchtime..after training in the morning of course!!
I am sad to leave as I made some good friends there, but also happy as dorm style living isn't for me these days. Like the little comforts in life at my age ;-)

So is my WC better?

Yes, 100% better in fact. My footwork, hands and strength have improved so much in 5 weeks. Obviously training 5 hours per day helped this and as I only did WC, nothing else got in my head to distract me.

Was the WC different to what I knew? (Ip man lineage of some kind)

Yes it was, it was a mainland style (Foshan I think), I initially thought it was Shaolin style WC but it isnt. It did not really make a big difference to me as I went with an open mind, I met a JKD guy there and he also said he was there with an "empty cup". This helps as there are some pretty big differences in some cases. In the 1st form which I learnt (not in our style at all) there are some side horse punches and some moves that look like Tai chi. They do not conform to our centre line face on style at all. This did not bother me so much as I have done other Northern KF years ago and it reminded me of that. This style really does use snake and crane moves. I would imagine Ip Man took a bit of that out and changed the snake into Bui sau. 

Would I go back to the school?

Yes if my circumstances allowed it in the future I would not rule it out. They are building a new block with en suite toilet facilities and better heating etc so that would be my choice ;-)

There were some great martial artists there and I have made some new friends too. With the net it is much easier to keep in contact these days. The master was pretty awesome too, he knew so many MA's (and very well, not a jack of all, master of none either!!) and found time for all of us in the class. He had a good sense of humour but took training very seriously. I certainly wouldnt fancy a fight with him ;-) You can challenge the masters at the acadamy, it says so on the website, but I think you would have to be pretty stupid to do that. My master has been training for 37 years and has been a champion fighter etc in his time. He's one of those guys that it would be best to use a gun against...a snipe rifle too so you can be far away ;-).
I graded twice whilst there and passed both...phew!! The first was basics and I was really nervous, the 2nd was my first form and I relaxed a bit and got a better mark. whilst I dont like grading it did challenge and push me to perform under a bit of pressure.

I have no access to youtube but will have when I leave China in a few days. If I feel like it and have a good connection I may put up the first form on here to see what you guys think. Will see how well i can do it and if I am in the mood to take an online beating!!

I will try to answer any questions if you guys have any about the style but remember I am a novice and my eye and understanding of things isnt as good as yours ;-)

Cheers

Bully

ps CWK, it just clicked with yesterday about trying to screw myself into the ground during turning etc. Took a while for the old brain to absorb that ;-) cheers!!


----------



## yak sao (Apr 15, 2011)

I look forward to seeing your form when you post it.
I wouldn't worry about people beating you up online.....it took a lot of guts to go there and put yourself through that. I for one am impressed.
Thanks for sharing your experiences with us.


----------



## cwk (Apr 24, 2011)

bully;1384424
Bully
 
ps CWK said:
			
		

> Anytime mate. You've got my e-mail address.


----------



## Asmo (Apr 25, 2011)

I think you may have been learning the Yuen Kay San lineage or a variant thereof. The 12 Styles of Movement form seems like it could be the san sik from that lineage combined into a form. I could be wrong.


----------

